# Invest in Blue Gas Technology?



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

My brother-in-law has my wife convinced that we should invest in "blue gas technology", which is used in hydrogen fuel cells. Personally, I am not too thrilled about it. But do any of you know about this? 

From what I have learned, hydrogen fuel cells are problematic in that it is costly to transport hydrogen, so it gets very costly.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The shine is off hydrogen, right or wrong.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

HDRider said:


> The shine is off hydrogen, right or wrong.


So that would be a “no”?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MichaelZ said:


> So that would be a “no”?


I don't give investment advice


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

From the engineering/conservation standpoint, H cells should be given no serious consideration, but who knows what the Watermelon govt will do with subsidies? Elon Musk got rich on govt handouts for things that smart people would consider follies.


----------



## gersad (11 mo ago)

This will soon become a very relevant area of investment in Europe.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Problems with H2 as a fuel----

H2 is very corrosive and being such a tiny molecule, it is very difficult to seal in a container. Containers will be very expensive to manufacture and have short useful lives.

H2 is very explosive and yet, needs to be stored under very high (ie-dangerous) pressure conditions....Hindenberg, anyone? An accident in an auto could be a real adventure.

But mostly it's stupid because the manufacturing process to release free H from a donor chemical is an endergonic chemical reaction--ie-- you need to put more energy into it than you get back when you burn the H as fuel afterwards.

If Europe or our govt wants to do it, then you know it's a stupid idea.


----------

